
Ask HN: How do you stream events from your node server to web app? - theo31
I am looking to send events from my node server to my react app. However, I don&#x27;t want anybody to 
be able listen to the events.<p>I&#x27;ve looked into redis pub&#x2F;sub and google pub&#x2F;sub but they seem either awfully complicated (gcloud) or hard to implement (redis doesn&#x27;t have a browser client).<p>What should I use?
======
applecrazy
I don't know what you mean by "I don't want anybody to be able listen to the
events," since web apps can always be taken apart using the dev tools
(including the network requests). But, putting that aside for a second, since
you want a node server to send events to your react app, socket.io (open
source, MIT license) should be able to help you. It works with node and you
can bind it to a Component's state.

[https://socket.io/](https://socket.io/)

